# Think Tank > History >  Indoctrinated History

## adisongrace

I want to start this thread to educate those left in dark by our educational system. 

The first subject I want to touch on is Super Nazi's. There is a lot of lies, and disinformation in our history book surrounding Nazi Super soldiers. In fact mentioning this many historians will result in a complete discredit of your conversation and reliability. 

Here this article exposes Nazi doctor "prescription" of tablets that contain crystal meth to give them strength or heal their ailments. 

http://www.news.com.au/world-old/naz...-1226032409117

----------


## tod evans

Read up on "alert-packs" handed out like candy to our guys in Nam....

Hell when I was in we kept a jar of Dexedrine behind the admin counter in the ER for when things got busy....

----------


## adisongrace

Continuing the Nazi "super" soldier information, in the link below allow me to introduce the "Lebensborn" program. 
This program was conducted between 1935-1945. Young girls were kidnapped from their home countrie(s), mated with/inpregnated  with the intention of creating an Ayran super race. During the program over 17,500 children were born to the 250,000 kidnapped children taken to SS nurseries. Only 25,000 of these victims were rescued after the war and the rest were either dead or adopted out to other famalies. 
http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/...ebensborn.html

----------


## John F Kennedy III

This is some really interesting stuff if youre into obscured/unknown facts about history.

And it's a great example of how governments even use propaganda and lies on their own soldiers. Just like they do today.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Read up on "alert-packs" handed out like candy to our guys in Nam....
> 
> Hell when I was in we kept a jar of Dexedrine behind the admin counter in the ER for when things got busy....


Thanks Tod.

Alert packs
Dexedrine

Will research.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

From the OP article:




> A pharmacologist from the GDA said this week: "The blitzkrieg was fuelled by Pervitin. The idea was to turn ordinary soldiers, sailors and airmen into automatons capable of superhuman performance." The downside to the scheme was that many soldiers became addicted to the drug and of no use in any theatre of war. The Nazi doctor behind the plan to prescribe Pervitin was Otto Ranke, the director of the Institute for General and Defence Physiology at Berlin's Academy of Military Medicine. He found that the drug gave users heightened self-confidence and self-awareness. On the eastern front, where the fighting was the most savage of the war, soldiers used it in massive quantities against an enemy that showed no mercy. In January 1942, a group of 500 troops surrounded by the Red Army was attempting to escape in temperatures of -30C. The unit's medical officer wrote: "I decided to give them Pervitin as they began to lie down in the snow wanting to die. After half an hour the men began spontaneously reporting that they felt better. "They began marching in orderly fashion again, their spirits improved, and they became more alert."

----------


## tod evans

Apparently still going on today in our military...

Make no mistake, I am not against the use of speed however I am against the government ordering its employees to consume it.

*U.S. militarys war with drugs: Drugs issued by military led to assaults, murders, doctors say*

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/ar...rs-doctors-say

SEATTLEU.S. Air Force pilot Patrick Burkes day started in the cockpit of a B-1 bomber near the Persian Gulf and proceeded across nine time zones as he ferried the aircraft home to South Dakota.

Every four hours during the 19-hour flight, Burke swallowed a tablet of Dexedrine, the prescribed amphetamine known as go pills. After landing, he went out for dinner and drinks with a fellow crewman. They were driving back to Ellsworth Air Force Base when Burke began striking his friend about the head.

Jack Bauer told me this was going to happen! You guys are trying to kidnap me! he yelled, as if he were a character in the TV drama 24.

When the woman giving them a lift pulled the car over, Burke leapt on her and wrestled her to the ground.

Me and my platoon are looking for terrorists, he told her before grabbing her keys, driving away and crashing into a guardrail.

Burke was charged with auto theft, drunken driving and two counts of assault. But last October the judge in his court martial found the young lieutenant not guilty by reason of lack of mental responsibility  the almost unprecedented equivalent, at least in modern-day military courts, of an insanity acquittal.

Four military psychiatrists concluded that Burke suffered from polysubstance-induced delirium brought on by alcohol, lack of sleep and the 40 milligrams of Dexedrine he had been issued by the air force.

----------


## Danke

> Every four hours during the 19-hour flight, Burke swallowed a tablet of Dexedrine, the prescribed amphetamine known as “go pills.” After landing, he went out for dinner and drinks with a fellow crewman.


I took go pills on a long flight before.  And I didn't beat anyone up or crash a vehicle.

Maybe he should have gone to bed instead of out for drinks.

----------


## Expatriate

> Apparently still going on today in our military...





> Can the people who OK'ed this huge list of extremely powerful drugs for millions of soldiers operating machinery that can cost $150m-$1b each, please tell me what is wrong with marijuana again? I'm just saying that if over 1,000,000 men are running around with guns killing people while filled with all those drugs, what is the big deal with marijuana and hash?


Gives a whole new slant to the term "war _on_ drugs".

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Gives a whole new slant to the term "war _on_ drugs".


Yeah it does. And it's not like we need these drugs to fight abroad. We need to bring our soldiers home for DEFENSE.

----------


## tod evans

> I took go pills on a long flight before.  And I didn't beat anyone up or crash a vehicle.
> 
> Maybe he should have gone to bed instead of out for drinks.


I agree, "speed" in all of its various incantations is useful, I only posted this article so folks could see "Our-Government" is still doing some of the same stuff that the OP posted about Hitler....

----------


## libertygrl

> I agree, "speed" in all of its various incantations is useful, I only posted this article so folks could see "Our-Government" is still doing some of the same stuff that the OP posted about Hitler....


There's ALOT of things our government is doing which was adopted from the Nazis scientists that came here under operation paperclip. Really evil stuff:






Throw out everything you think you know about history. Close the approved textbooks, turn off the corporate mass media, and whatever you do, don't believe anything you hear from the governmentThe Rise of the Fourth Reich reveals the truth about American power. In this explosive new book, the legendary Jim Marrs, author of the underground bestseller Rule by Secrecy, reveals the frighteningly real possibility that today the United States is becoming the Fourth Reich, the continuation of an ideology thought to have been vanquished more than a half century ago.

This concept may seem absurd to those who cannot see past the rose-colored spin, hype, and disinformation poured out daily by the media conglomeratesmost of which are owned by the very same families and corporations who supported the Nazis before World War II. But as Marrs precisely explains, National Socialism never died, but rather its hideous philosophy is alive and active in modern America. Unfortunately, most people cannot understand the shadowy links between fascism and corporate power, the military, and our elected leaders.

*From one reviewer:* Mr Marrs' basic premise: some well-heeled Nazi's survived WW II, used their connections, as well as their scientific expertise and appropriated loot to promote rich lifestyles, and insinuate themselves into high tech corporations and governments. Worst still, Mr Marrs asserts that maybe some really big Nazi (a word derived from National Socialism) leaders had access to amazing technology and could have escaped with it. He feels we are now using some of their old tactics, discoveries, and philosophies to implement US policy based by the merging of government and corporations, to the detriment of individualism. Scary indeed when one considers which of the two is calling the shots. But can it be true? And then he goes into various shadowy European and American organizations who sought and are still seeking unconditional power and control through various business networks and governmental operations. He reveals Project Paperclip where the USA imported thousands of 'useful' former Nazis to the US with little or no knowledge by our citizens. Beyond this, Nazis set up front companies in Argentina, Sweden, Switzerland (more than 200 companies), Portugal, Spain, and Turkey, among others. One of the most fascinating chapters is called "Nazi Wonder Weapons" which is full of guided missiles, early television, plastics, the possibility of the A bomb, early computers, quantum mechanics, and high tech assertions that frankly are quite shocking. I'll let the reader discover the two biggest of the Nazi discoveries, as described by Mr Marrs. Did the Germans have nukes? And have world governments kept us in the dark about many well-known historical events?

h ttp://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0061245585/ref=sib_dp_pt#reader-link

----------


## Expatriate

Interesting...

----------


## KrokHead

Text books actually forget that it was the United States that successfully created the first "Super Soldier."  In 1942, Steve Rogers was given treatments by Dr. Abraham Erskine that gave him an immense amount of strength and agility.  However Dr. Erskine died shortly after the experiment, effectively halting the U.S. Super Soldier project for some time.

----------


## adisongrace

*textbooks are nothing more than a fraction of the truth, drowned in deception. Always dig deeper!

----------


## PierzStyx

> Continuing the Nazi "super" soldier information, in the link below allow me to introduce the "Lebensborn" program. 
> This program was conducted between 1935-1945. Young girls were kidnapped from their home countrie(s), mated with/inpregnated  with the intention of creating an Ayran super race. During the program over 17,500 children were born to the 250,000 kidnapped children taken to SS nurseries. Only 25,000 of these victims were rescued after the war and the rest were either dead or adopted out to other famalies. 
> http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/...ebensborn.html


"Kidnapped?" Really? Most of the women who participated in the Lebensborn program were volunteers. In exchange for being baby machines the government took care of their every need and most of their wants. Even the poorest German girl could live like a rich girl in the Lebensborn. ANd they got to have a ton of sex.

Be careful of your sources. Jewish writers are just as biased as anyone else. And especially so when it comes to Nazis.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Text books actually forget that it was the United States that successfully created the first "Super Soldier."  In 1942, Steve Rogers was given treatments by Dr. Abraham Erskine that gave him an immense amount of strength and agility.  However Dr. Erskine died shortly after the experiment, effectively halting the U.S. Super Soldier project for some time.


But Dr. Erskine had first attempted this work IN Nazi Germany. I guess we didn't have such a hard time reaping the rewards of "Nazi science" then, did we?

----------


## PierzStyx

The heavy bass hits? *THAT* is the *sound* of indoctrination.

----------


## carclinic

> But Dr. Erskine had first attempted this work IN Nazi Germany. I guess we didn't have such a hard time reaping the rewards of "Nazi science" then, did we?


That's the plot of a fiction, Captain America.

----------


## torchbearer

> The heavy bass hits? *THAT* is the *sound* of indoctrination.


+1

----------


## adisongrace

> "Kidnapped?" Really? Most of the women who participated in the Lebensborn program were volunteers. In exchange for being baby machines the government took care of their every need and most of their wants. Even the poorest German girl could live like a rich girl in the Lebensborn. ANd they got to have a ton of sex.
> 
> Be careful of your sources. Jewish writers are just as biased as anyone else. And especially so when it comes to Nazis.


That's a complete lie. Most were children when they were taken....

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> There's ALOT of things our government is doing which was adopted from the Nazis scientists that came here under operation paperclip. Really evil stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw out everything you think you know about history. Close the approved textbooks, turn off the corporate mass media, and whatever you do, don't believe anything you hear from the government—The Rise of the Fourth Reich reveals the truth about American power. In this explosive new book, the legendary Jim Marrs, author of the underground bestseller Rule by Secrecy, reveals the frighteningly real possibility that today the United States is becoming the Fourth Reich, the continuation of an ideology thought to have been vanquished more than a half century ago.
> 
> ...


I own this book  +rep 

Very informative on the true nature of what happened with the Nazi scientists....and their works.

----------


## pcosmar

> There's ALOT of things our government is doing which was adopted from the Nazis scientists that came here under operation paperclip. Really evil stuff:


Operation Paperclip and MK Ultra are intricately linked. On several projects.

Though MK Ultra allegedly ended,, the projects still go on.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Operation Paperclip and MK Ultra are intricately linked. On several projects.
> 
> Though MK Ultra allegedly ended,, the projects still go on.


MK Ultra simply went to the next level.

----------


## Kotin

> MK Ultra simply went to the next level.


there are ones even worse than that.. MK Ultra scratched the surface in many ways compared to later research..

I have read reports on a government study that randomly found a frequency that could be broadcast that shut down all higher brain function(mostly frontal lobes) while in effect... the leader of the research team wanted to shut down the project after some test subject killed a lab assistant or something.. 

apparently this project was piped to some other org within the intelligence community...

----------


## adisongrace

MK Ultra documents 

http://www.michael-robinett.com/declass/c000.htm

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> there are ones even worse than that.. MK Ultra scratched the surface in many ways compared to later research..
> 
> I have read reports on a government study that randomly found a frequency that could be broadcast that shut down all higher brain function(mostly frontal lobes) while in effect... the leader of the research team wanted to shut down the project after some test subject killed a lab assistant or something.. 
> 
> apparently this project was piped to some other org within the intelligence community...


Oh wow. I need to research this stuff. Bookmarked.

It would be interesting to make the debunkers/critics have to research something new

----------


## libertygrl

> Operation Paperclip and MK Ultra are intricately linked. On several projects.


Creepy.  I've read about Cathy O'Brien's story and it was by far, the MOST frightening and disturbing thing I ever read in my entire life!  

For those not familiar:

----------


## donnay

> there are ones even worse than that.. MK Ultra scratched the surface in many ways compared to later research..
> 
> I have read reports on a government study that randomly found a frequency that could be broadcast that shut down all higher brain function(mostly frontal lobes) while in effect... the leader of the research team wanted to shut down the project after some test subject killed a lab assistant or something.. 
> 
> apparently this project was piped to some other org within the intelligence community...


Makes you wonder about the Colorado Shooting?


Even scarier is the drug Scopolamine also known as: Devils Breath.  It makes a person literally give up their free will.

Source:
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/worlds-scariest-drug/

----------


## donnay

> Creepy.  I've read about Cathy O'Brien's story and it was by far, the MOST frightening and disturbing thing I ever read in my entire life!  
> 
> For those not familiar:



Thanks for the Memories--Brice Taylor's book.  I was literally taken aback to know Bob Hope was in on it too.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.adhdfraud.net/commentary/012603-4.htm




> *Pills Cited in Mistaken Afghan Bombing *  
> 
>  By DOUG SIMPSON, Associated Press Writer  
> 
> 
> 
> * BARKSDALE AIR FORCE BASE, La. - Two U.S. pilots who mistakenly dropped a  bomb that killed four Canadians in Afghanistan* (news - web sites) *had  been issued amphetamines before the mission to stay awake*, a defense  lawyer argued Tuesday at the opening of a military hearing to determine  whether they should be court-martialed.  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Makes you wonder about the Colorado Shooting?
> 
> 
> Even scarier is the drug Scopolamine also known as: Devils Breath.  It makes a person literally give up their free will.


Scopolamine is a lot of hype. There are plants here that contain scopolamine that people use. (Though I do believe it is in a lot higher concentration in the South American plant they're referring to. Can't remember the name and don't rightly feel like watching the documentary again.) A lot of kids used to come to my high school on that $#@! every day. I've drank the tea before and can say it is some of the worst cotton mouth you could imagine accompanied by a mushroom like euphoria. It's more like a scary mushroom euphoria. You think your heart has slowed and unless you consciously tell yourself you are okay you are liable to freak out. Not that I want to portray myself as some sort of druggie (as I am not) but I really do believe that LSD makes you more subceptive to doing what people tell you.

----------


## Danke

*"Pills Cited in Mistaken Afghan Bombing "*

So they used that in their defense.  BS. You aren't forced to take go pills. But they $#@!ed up.  I know this case, they _came back_ (hardly defensive) to drop without receiving clearance.

----------


## PierzStyx

> That's the plot of a fiction, Captain America.


Did you not read the quote to which I was responding? Shame. You should have. I bet you'd be a little less embarassed.

----------


## carclinic

> Did you not read the quote to which I was responding? Shame. You should have. I bet you'd be a little less embarassed.


Not really. My brother wrote that quote and he quoted the plot from Captain America from Wikipedia. Whether you are being sarcastic with him, I'm not sure, but your response appeared to be serious.

----------


## adisongrace

Continuing history indoctrinated,  

Physics

Many people in the field of physics have a set in stone view and 
reliance on NASA for information. However on the grass roots
level engineers, self taught physicists, and doctors alike are talking
about a strange structure found in our universe.

Now this subject is a long one and will be split into three sections. 
The first subject I am discussing in this post is the Schwarzchild
condition. 

*For those who are unfamiliar with this condition can
research it here:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...55534169,d.cGE


But to summarize the main idea here...this condition was (1) a
solution to Einstein's unsolved field theory, (2) a black hole. 
Not long after Schwarzchild died, so further explanation of this condition
can't be explained in his view.

----------


## angelatc

> Continuing history indoctrinated,  
> 
> Physics
> 
> Many people in the field of physics have a set in stone view and 
> reliance on NASA for information. However on the grass roots
> level engineers, self taught physicists, and doctors alike are talking
> about a strange structure found in our universe.
> 
> ...


You make it sound like this is a big secret, and that nobody has done any more research since his death.  That's not true at all.  And even NASA, which you seem to scorn, has done much work on the theory, so not sure where you're going with this.  But I'll bet it's not the conspiracy picture you're painting.

----------


## adisongrace

> You make it sound like this is a big secret, and that nobody has done any more research since his death.  That's not true at all.  And even NASA, which you seem to scorn, has done much work on the theory, so not sure where you're going with this.  But I'll bet it's not the conspiracy picture you're painting.


See this is how truth is subverted with assumption. I'm giving a non-biased 
look at the facts. Nassim Heramein has worked on the condition in theory.
I haven't done the second segment have I? 

Stop judging and casting char. assassinations.

----------

